# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  Các bác giúp e xem con spindle này với!

## Ichi Go

Dạo này con spindle nhà e khi cho nó quay thì vẫn phát ra tiếng kêu ro ro như motor đang quay nhưng phần collet gắn dao thì đứng im. Để lâu thì motor rất nóng dù đang làm mát bằng nước. Em thử đo thông mạch bằng đồng hồ vạn năng thì vẫn bình thường. Có bác nào biết nó mắc bệnh gì không ạ! Cái spindle nhà e 3.2kw của con cnc jieke-2500t.

----------


## mactech

Em vừa hỏi bác sĩ mù(vì ko có nhìn thấy bệnh nhân) chẩn đoán: 
1. Nếu trước đã chạy rồi, thì ko phải là lỗi set biến tần(), có thể phần biến tần có vấn đề>>thử với biến tần khác??, hoặc dây đứt 1 pha tới dưới 3 pha>>dây gồm cả dây ngoài và cuộn dây trong spin.
2. Nếu quay tay được thì bạc ko bó, ngược lại thì bác hỏi bác nam CNC.

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Còn này của bạn m ko nhầm là bị mất pha

----------


## thuhanoi

Trục đứng im hay quay chậm hay quay yếu bác?

----------


## vanminh989

> Còn này của bạn m ko nhầm là bị mất pha


Nếu bị mất pha mà bác để chạy quá 1 hoac 2 phút ->  bôc khói luon a.

----------


## Ichi Go

Em cũng nghĩ do mất pha hôm qua cũng có 1 bác làm quảng cáo giống e nói con cnc trước nhà bác ý cũng bị giống như thế này và phải thay dây cáp.

----------


## Ichi Go

> Nếu bị mất pha mà bác để chạy quá 1 hoac 2 phút ->  bôc khói luon a.


Thật á bác. Hôm qua e để 1 lúc thì spindle nóng quá trời luôn nên e tắt đoeenj rút dây cáp r cắm nước làm mát luôn. Liệu có sao k

----------


## Ichi Go

> Trục đứng im hay quay chậm hay quay yếu bác?


E cảm giác cuôn dây bên trong vẫn quay ý vì có tiếng kêu như mọi hôm. Nhưng phần collet gắn dao thù đứng im luôn

----------


## trungnguyenhp

> Dạo này con spindle nhà e khi cho nó quay thì vẫn phát ra tiếng kêu ro ro như motor đang quay nhưng phần collet gắn dao thì đứng im. Để lâu thì motor rất nóng dù đang làm mát bằng nước. Em thử đo thông mạch bằng đồng hồ vạn năng thì vẫn bình thường. Có bác nào biết nó mắc bệnh gì không ạ! Cái spindle nhà e 3.2kw của con cnc jieke-2500t.


Hi. Cái bệnh này E gặp suốt , bên em có mấy còn CNC Router cắt quảng cáo, Mấy cái spindle trung quốc này dùng 1 thời gian là nó bị hiên tượng ì ( tạm thời khắc phục bằng cách quay mồi bằng tay để lấy đà trước rồi mới nhấn nút cho nó quay thì được). Có cái lạ là mình mồi chiều nào thì khi mình nhấn nút quay thì nó quay theo chiều đó ( có thể đảo chiều bằng cách quay mồi )
Còn nguyên do sâu xa thì E ko biết

----------


## CKD

> Hi. Cái bệnh này E gặp suốt , bên em có mấy còn CNC Router cắt quảng cáo, Mấy cái spindle trung quốc này dùng 1 thời gian là nó bị hiên tượng ì ( tạm thời khắc phục bằng cách quay mồi bằng tay để lấy đà trước rồi mới nhấn nút cho nó quay thì được). Có cái lạ là mình mồi chiều nào thì khi mình nhấn nút quay thì nó quay theo chiều đó ( có thể đảo chiều bằng cách quay mồi )
> Còn nguyên do sâu xa thì E ko biết


3 dây nó mất 1 dây thì nó như vậy.

Tại sao nó không báo lỗi?
Tại vì thường máy có nhiều spindle mà chỉ có một cái biến tần, biến tần có công suất lớn gấp nhiều lần spindle. Nên nếu chỉ có 1 con không quay thì phản kháng không đủ để biến tần báo lỗi.
Con nào chập cheng kiểu này thì nên thay dây mới. Nhớ tìm dây xịn, không thôi vài hôm nó chập cheng nữa.

----------

Nam CNC

----------

